

Disruptive Technology: Skype Launches all you can eat phone service for $9.95/month - dawie
http://www.digitalhome.ca/content/view/2465/206/

======
Xichekolas
What would be disruptive is an iPhone-like device with unlimited 3G-speed-or-
better data loaded up with skype, a jabber/irc client, and the iphone's other
goodies.

Why are we still paying per-text-message and why do we still have monthly
minute limits? It's all data anyway.

The disruptive moment is when wireless net connections become as flat-
rate/fast/boring as wired net connections.

~~~
ambition
I thought it wasn't all just data. Don't some cell networks still have
circuit-switched voice and packet-switched data?

~~~
elai
Currently telecom is all IP based. Telcos have a circuit switched system at
the last mile for backward compatibility and profit reasons, but from your
local CO to the terminating call CO is IP based. The telcos also own the
internet connections as a tier one providers, so most of it is privately
routed.

But yeah, the circuit switched system still exists only for backward compat.
for the existing system. Cost for call routing has gone down significantly for
telcos ever since the 1990s. (Some shithole countries do not apply.)

------
jgrahamc
Hmm. Now if the quality were as good as my POTS service. I pay France Telecom
about 40 Euro a month for unlimited calls across Europe and North America.
That seems like a good deal to me because it always works and the quality is
good.

------
ph0rque
This will become useful to me (more to my wife, actually) once they add Russia
to the list of countries considered as the world.

That said, we pay ~$10-15 per month for intl. calls through skype currently,
so the savings aren't _that_ big.

------
lampy
Looks like they dropped SkypePro, which was the unlimited US+SkypeIn yearly
bundle.

------
oldgregg
Disruptive? Really?

~~~
dawie
Wikipedia:Disruptive technology Examples of true disruptive innovations, ie.
innovations that are lower in performance and lower cost, succeeding are rare.
Occasionally, a disruptive technology comes to dominate an existing market by
either filling a role in a new market that the older technology could not fill
(as cheaper, lower capacity but smaller-sized flash memory is doing for
personal data storage in the 2000s)
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disruptive_technology>)

